# Why does kitten keep coming back with poop stuck in his fur?



## placidliver (Jan 13, 2008)

and what can I do about it? (I mean to stop it happening, I'm tired of spending more time wiping my cat's ass than my own  )


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Poop on the butt is usually a sign of diarrhea. Since you say "coming back", I assume you mean from outside. He's probably picked up some sort of parasite like worms or eaten something that has caused his tummy to be upset.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, either diarrhea or constipation.


----------



## placidliver (Jan 13, 2008)

it's not diarrhea, it's bits and pieces of regular turd (which I have experience in cleaning up and seemed of a fairly solid and consistent nature)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Little tiny kittens can't really help it. (Been there, wiped that.) Mine had problem with their feet, too. That was such a lovely way to start my day. With age, they get better.

How old is your kitten?  

Can we see pictures?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> Been there, wiped that.)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny!!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Why does kitten keep coming back with poop stuck in his*



placidliver said:


> and what can I do about it? (I mean to stop it happening, I'm tired of spending more time wiping my cat's bum than my own  )


I am sorry but when I read your post I started laughing.
My sisters has 3 persian cats and she has the very same issue, regular poop stuck on their precious fur. She shaves their hair back there every 2 weeks and it seems to be working for now.
These cats are major rugs, so cute though!

Good Luck!


----------



## solid74 (May 2, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel... We have a Persian/Himi who has that problem from time to time. Sometimes several times in a week! And it's pretty solid (gross?!) so we know he's ok inside, even though we checked with the doc just to be sure.

Two words for you... baby wipes! Someone here turned me on to them and they work great! I even saw cat wipes at Petsmart last time I was there, seems others have this problem too lol.

The shave works best tho. No substitute for the fur not being where it causes problems.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's a new commercial out for something a little thicker and stronger than baby wipes. I'll try to make myself watch some commercials tonight and see if I can find it. I found that baby wipes were pretty useless - at least when the kititens got their feet covered in poo.


----------



## placidliver (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm pleased to report problem solved! Kitten has grown enough to be able to sit on his haunches/backside and clean himself thoroughly, which he now does all the time. I wish I could offer some pics but no camera


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yays! Great news!


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Little tiny kittens can't really help it. (Been there, wiped that.) Mine had problem with their feet, too. That was such a lovely way to start my day. With age, they get better.
> 
> How old is your kitten?
> 
> Can we see pictures?


You want pictures in kittens with poop stuck to them? 8O 


:wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

RobertB said:


> You want pictures in kittens with poop stuck to them? 8O


We really don't care. We're crazy cat lovers and love to see pics of kittys, no matter what...and we'll be able to find something kind to say, no matter what the pic is of. As long as there is a cat in it.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> RobertB said:
> 
> 
> > You want pictures in kittens with poop stuck to them? 8O
> ...


I have to second that!!


----------

